# Meet Munchies! (warning 56k'ers)



## MrMunchies (Sep 5, 2003)

He likes to get in the wierdest places...



















He's just wierd...



















Sometimes I think he may have a problem with the beer...










But I LOVE him so very, very much










And I think he loves me too 










Thanks for looking,
Kirk


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

great photos of Mr Munchies.. he looks like another members (Max&Ben) cat Max. how heavy is Mr Munchies?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, you could take him to an AA meeting and set him up with the patch or Smokenders, but I think the paper shredding is a habit that's almost impossible to break.. Maybe you could buy stock in the Charmin Co. (as long as you don't squeeze the Charmin!) :wink:


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Those are great pictures! I really like the last picture--he looks like he loves you very much! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Mr. Whipple, please don't shred the Charmin! :lol:


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Awww. He sure does get in the weirdest places! *


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

beautiful kitty. I just love his color.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

He reminds me of my cat! :shock: toilet paper, dresser drawer(which he has to open himself)..How do you control the MADNESS! lol, just kidding


He's absolutely gorgous!


----------



## MrMunchies (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, Munchies is quite a character. Unique beyond any cat i have met or had in the past. There are some things that he does, that are annoying, and I wish he would stop. He loves to knock over glasses of water, even when he has fresh water in his bowl. He loves to meow and purr obsurdley loud when I jump in bed.. as well as burrow his head into mine, and claw at my feet in the middle of the night. He is absolutely full of energy.

He also loves to watch me use the restroom  If I'm sitting, he darts in the bathroom before I can close the door. He knows it's time to be pet I guess.

But I have always wanted a cat like Munchies. My previous cats were on-edge, anti-social, lazy. Everyone refers to Mucnhies as a 'dog' :? He comes when you call his name, and he just gets into the wierdest things.

Thank god he's healthy, and full of life. THank you all for your compliments.. Munchies says thanks 

Kirk


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kirk, Muncies sounds very special. I'm looking forward to hearing more about him. Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

He is a very beautiful cat. He looks a bit like a Bengal in the picture where he's showing his tummy... is he? Or just an unusual non-pedigree?


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

He's so cute!! Reminds me of my Spike especially with the toilet paper :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yanikin, I've missed you! Have you been playing hookey? (AWOL)


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

I missed you too  I started college a few weeks ago so I've not had a lot of time to myself, and of course, looking after all the kittie kittens.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Kirk, I loved looking at these pics of Munchies! He is fantastic!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures! You have a very cute kitty.


----------



## cmaijer (Jul 28, 2003)

He looks like my Tammy when she was little.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

fabulous looking cat, dude.


----------



## Toria (Aug 9, 2003)

What a cute kitty, I love his coat.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Amazing! I could of sworn that was Sugar in that drawer of yours


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

Ummm... I don't know if munchies is old enough for that...!


----------

